# our little puppy party



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

we had fun this afternoon blue came for a few hours 
his the lab his 6 months, so zak and merlin all had fun, 
then had a visit from poppy a little lion dog pup 
merlin loved her and the others did.

managed to get some pics

poppy was fast asleep when these were taken will get some of her tomorrow


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwwww how cute, they look as though they are having a whale of a time!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I bet it was fun in your house!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they did just after the pic were taken they slepted for a few hours


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

aww how cute!!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Sorry to sound dumb- what breed are they? 
Aquitas?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are a lab, a dalmatian and a utonagan in the pics


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

bless them,,,all having fun together,,,


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

carol said:


> they are a lab, a dalmatian and a utonagan in the pics


Ok - i was refering to the utonagan.
They are beautiful- u are o lucky!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh right look like you was asking the breeds of the others as well
they are lovely natured dogs, his mum and dad are stunners


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

wow zak has grown really big  Bless em all having good fun  all sooo cute.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> wow zak has grown really big  Bless em all having good fun  all sooo cute.


yeah his 7 months now,


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

carol said:


> yeah his 7 months now,


friggin ayda  time really flys, it seems only yestaday we see his pics of him all tiny lol.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah goes fast
found some of sprinkle we took when we first got him wow cant even remember him that small, seems like he was always there and big


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

carol said:


> yeah goes fast
> found some of sprinkle we took when we first got him wow cant even remember him that small, seems like he was always there and big


u will have to post all the updated pup pics as u get them  seems like ive known them all lol 

and of sprinkle awwww


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes will do 
they are all doing well and enjoying life


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Thats wat we wanna hear  thats brilliant


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great pics Carol!!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wow carol looks like merlin is going to be a biggy bless  they all look great and look like they all get on really well


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics carol they really do look like they are having loads of fun, they are growing so quickly


----------

